# Tile/Grout Cleaned & Grout Sealed .39 per sq ft



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Great deal on tile& grout cleaning. Polished stone floors are a little extra. Process involves a powerful truckmount, turbo tool& special cleaners. Watch the video or visit our website to learn more about the turbo tool...


----------

